# Cheater Digit



## ruthless (Aug 15, 2006)

I used to be devote reader of digit.Untill now. I will say somethings which may annoy some. The coverstory for a recent issue ws SEX and its impact on children. Agent 001(0) blahed about netnannies . But the wallpaper of anniversory issues contained pornographic wallpapers.maybe digit is bringing porn right into the desktop.

Another thing is that digit doesn't keep its proises. For 4rt annuversary issue the advertisement in week showed H&D2 and Midtown Madness @. but i got H&D and midtown madness only. Once they Promised duallayer DVD & the didn't give it.

 THE article are not enjoyable as they used to be since all good witers have left digit.

i want a reply and iwill keep on posting bads about the mag.

DIGIT SUCKs


----------



## led_shankar (Aug 15, 2006)

tsk tsk....'Cheat Digit' not 'Cheater Digit'


----------



## samrulez (Aug 15, 2006)

hey common digit is not all that bad!! N' hey there r good writers in digit now also!!
And if u feel digit is boring then u need a break!!!


----------



## FatBeing (Aug 15, 2006)

@ruthless:
You need to 
1. Learn what pornography really is
2. and _then_ see if those wallpapers match that definition

We always check the wallpapers before we put them on the CD/DVD.

As for the fourth anniversary, it was before I joined, so I can't comment. Ditto the alleged no dual-layer DVD.


----------



## Sykora (Aug 15, 2006)

It's not pornography, but some of the wallpapers I've seen on the digit CD/DVD have definitely been on the skimpy side -- probably easily confused as pornography by someone who doesn't know the exact meaning.


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 15, 2006)

grow up ruthless.


----------



## NikhilVerma (Aug 15, 2006)

No one bothers about the meaning of "pornography" it's just that it doesn't suit a technology magazine to provide such wallpapers.


----------



## eagle_y2j (Aug 15, 2006)

NikhilVerma said:
			
		

> No one bothers about the meaning of "pornography" it's just that it doesn't suit a technology magazine to provide such wallpapers.


+1 Digit needs to b censored or they should provide a big *A* logo so tat children will stay off of such a crap


----------



## hbk549 (Aug 15, 2006)

eagle_y2j said:
			
		

> +1 Digit needs to b censored or they should provide a big *A* logo so tat children will stay off of such a crap


that funny


----------



## led_shankar (Aug 15, 2006)

Maybe we should post some actual pornography links so that Ruthless can understand what pornography is.

ref. good articles: Listen ****brain. I'm totally tired of people not acknowledging the superb articles Digit has been writing over the last few months, esp. the last one. Fatbeing, I hope you wont let these [edit: tch tch..language] change your mind about this, and start putting frivolous articles instead.


----------



## Desmond (Aug 15, 2006)

Porn wallpapers in Digit?? What, where?


----------



## ninad_mhatre85 (Aug 15, 2006)

porn wallpapers???? 
i never found anything like that .........


----------



## iMav (Aug 15, 2006)

are bhaiyon kya chal raha ..... wallpapers hi to hain ..... they are freely available on the net .... y digit is being blamed for putting them on the cd .... out of around 200 wallpapers if some are a little mallika sherawat type toh kya baat hai .... jisse nahi achha lagta mat dekho


----------



## kumarmohit (Aug 15, 2006)

totally agree with mav3 u are allowed to see somthing and leave the rest no one forced you besides if there wud have been porn u kno a lot of ppl wud have already taken notice and JDm wud have been dragged to courts by now.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 15, 2006)

You dont know what porno actually means at all . . .


----------



## eagle_y2j (Aug 15, 2006)

mAV3 said:
			
		

> are bhaiyon kya chal raha ..... wallpapers hi to hain ..... they are freely available on the net .... y digit is being blamed for putting them on the cd .... out of around 200 wallpapers if some are a little mallika sherawat type toh kya baat hai .... jisse nahi achha lagta mat dekho



Agar available to sab kuch hai ye bhi aur wo bhi* per jo chij jaha milni chahiye wahi mile to thik . SEXY gals poster looks fine in Adult magazines but main point is Is this OK to hav such matter in Tech magazines? Yaar siblings bhi share karte  hai !


----------



## Apollo (Aug 18, 2006)

led_shankar said:
			
		

> Maybe we should post some actual pornography links so that Ruthless can understand what pornography is.


You are clearly joking, aren't you?


----------



## led_shankar (Aug 18, 2006)

@Apollo: Hmm. You sound interested. Maybe a link to an uncensored wikipedia article would suffice.


----------



## praka123 (Aug 18, 2006)

Digit, apart from providing Linux/OSS s/ws in cd/dvds,Mag should contain Linux articles.@Fatbeing U r the Influential pls note


----------



## led_shankar (Aug 18, 2006)

@prakash: don't you think that should be in by demand?


----------



## Apollo (Aug 18, 2006)

led_shankar said:
			
		

> @Apollo: Hmm. You sound interested. Maybe a link to an uncensored wikipedia article would suffice.


My dear misunderstood friend, perhaps you need to explore and comprehend the subtleties of a conversation better.  

If you've not read the forum rules, read them.


> ** No Posts Related To Anything Illegal.*
> Do not post/discuss/link to anything related to hacking / warez / cracks / pornography, etc. Piracy, and anything related to it is not allowed on this forum. Exchange / sale of pirated software / music / games / movies, etc., is forbidden.


So, is the idea of acquainting someone with porn, by posting forbidden content, your idea of making a point?  You gotta be kidding me!


----------



## led_shankar (Aug 18, 2006)

@Apollo: perhaps you need to explore and comprehend the subtleties of sarcasm better.

P.S. - I'm guessing Wikipedia will not be illegal, and there are many wikipedia articles which border on pornography. That's why I meentioned it.

I hope you're not angry or anything. I was not belittling you. Sorry, and peace.


----------



## Apollo (Aug 18, 2006)

No problem. In any case, my initial comment was not directed at you.  So, it's all good. [/handshake] 

And for the record, no... I am not interested in any wikipedia link bordering on pornography.  Thank you.


----------



## led_shankar (Aug 18, 2006)

actually that wikipedia link was for the thread originator's education.


----------



## plasmafire (Aug 21, 2006)

LOL.. digit is the ccolest in India. thatz all i feel.. 
and STFU abt porno BS.. that wasn't even worth a U/A mention


----------



## Ultimate Z Fighter (Aug 21, 2006)

DIGIT SUCKS™


----------



## Vyasram (Aug 21, 2006)

ah not the same old sh!t. for the thread starter,

go to google.com > Pref> Do not filter(safe search off) and search it if u wanna learn what porn is.

@Ultimate, I blive ur vacuum cleaner's name is Dig!t 

And those photos aren't skimpy. they're cool afaic.

Btw , to the guy who said "they aren't supposed to be in a tech mag"
where wud ppl who dont hav net access get those pics



> +1 Digit needs to b censored or they should provide a big A logo so tat children will stay off of such a crap
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## wizrulz (Aug 21, 2006)

WHAT THE HELL...NOT AGAIN..SAME TOPIC THREAD.....

WHO SAID THATS Pornographic...???? 

Common man what is least age of digit reader...10-11.....
If the same aged KID can watch REMIX songs and english songs on music channels and even indian movies in theater ....as nearly every hindi movie has a steamy scene in it nowadays....and also al heroines these days expose..whats the problenm in those photos........
U Want it watch it...if not look other way...     and turn the page....and for browsing cd its even more simpler...do not open pics with heroine and movies name


----------



## NikhilVerma (Aug 21, 2006)

Vyasram said:
			
		

> Btw , to the guy who said "they aren't supposed to be in a tech mag"
> where wud ppl who dont hav net access get those pics.



I don't suppose digit has started some bandwagon to provide pictures of ladies in their DVD's. BTW I find it hard to understand that a person who  buys digit magazine has *NO ACCESS *to the internet at all ? 

and as I see it ... And if u think of it the way that if they just remove a few wallpapers like those I don't think ANYONE would stop buying digit will they ? Now if they don't remove any wallpapers then most probably "ruthless" the user won't buy it. I'm just taking ONE user into consideration here there may be so many more people like him in this country who don't appreciate such content from a tech magazine. So I suppose if digit wants to sell a few more copies then they should remove those wallies.


----------



## Sykora (Aug 22, 2006)

Digit has to identify their target audience. If they want to keep receiving mails from 14 year olds that they love the magazine and the content on the CD/DVD, then they should rethink their choice of wallpapers.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Aug 22, 2006)

well there were a few close to porn stuff in digit in recent months.for ex the maxim ads.


----------



## Raaabo (Aug 22, 2006)

*?????????*



			
				Ultimate Z Fighter said:
			
		

> DIGIT SUCKS™




Unless you can come up with a reason for that comment. YOU suck, and I don't want to get into the whole "What" angle of that here.

As for people cribbing about a few wallpapers? Where do you live? Under a rock? Have you been under house arrest for the past 10 years?

I personally sat down and removed at least 1000 wallpapers of stuff that could be considered offensive. I can't believe you still found a few offensive. 

They're wallpapers, and people want to put beautiful women / men on their desktops. All you do is crib about how we shouldn't have put those images, while others complain about how we're too strict about the content, and should stop being paranoid.

Let's look at this in a different way:


If you see a woman on the street wearing what you consider to be "skimpy clothes" will you...

a) Walk up to her, tell her that what she is doing is wrong?

b) Add her to your list of people to kill when you finally lose it?

c) Oogle like hell, ask her out on a date, get your face slapped, go back to your street corner looking for the next one?

d) Sue the clothes manufacturers?

e) Bombard her parents with obscene phone calls and letters, threatening them, telling them to buy her salwar kameezes, OR ELSE!

f) Look the other way and get on with life?


If you think a clean magazine like Digit is giving you the worst of the technology world, think again. The Internet, e-mail, MMS, TV, Other mainstream magazines and newspapers are all bringing you racy content, and pushing the envelope, Digit isn't.

99 per cent of you guys will have content on your mobile phones (SMSes or MMSes), e-mail inboxes, on your hard drive, and elsewhere, that you KNOW are a lot worse than the wallpapers we gave. Stop being hypocrites.

Yes, we did have a few (5 out of 2000) wallpapers of women or men in bathing suits — they were actually game characters, if I remember correctly — and they were there because they were all part of a set of similar wallpapers. And ALL of them would have got a "G" rating from any ratings board — I've seen more skin in music videos, bollywood movies, theatres, TV serials and even cricket comentators!

I suggest you stop wasting your time nit-picking about silly stuff.

Someone mentioned that they didn't like the articles? Now that's more like it! Tell us what you didn't like about a specific article, and what you think we should do to improve, or what you would like to see more of. We'd love to hear from you guys!

Of course, please share your feedback in the correct forum section!

thanks,


Raaabo


----------



## thecyclone2k (Aug 22, 2006)

For some people - a naked kid's dancing in rain - photo main be child pr0n. lol. pr0n or porn is different thing.

And, it is not the wallpapers for which the magazines sales depend. It is just a free stuff, which barely has any relation to sales.

Even if you stop digit, the thing doesn't stop here. You have to stop - TV, MEDIA, NEWSPAPERS, etc....


----------



## SE><IE (Aug 22, 2006)

Superb Raaabo!!!  You gotta grow up kids. and if you want the wallpapers to be censored then perhaps you want every skin colored spot to be patched up!! gimme the wallpaps and I'll patch em up for you... Personally


----------



## gary4gar (Aug 22, 2006)

FatBeing said:
			
		

> @ruthless:
> You need to
> 1. Learn what pornography really is
> 2. and _then_ see if those wallpapers match that definition
> ...



love to see a definition of porn


----------



## paul_007 (Aug 22, 2006)

great said raabo,

pls guys those who r shouting about wallpapers ,magazines covers  pls grow up , i know what do u when no one is at home or at night


----------



## Pathik (Aug 22, 2006)

exactly raaabo....


----------



## Raaabo (Aug 22, 2006)

pornography
n : creative activity (writing or pictures or films etc.) of no literary or artistic value other than to stimulate sexual desire

(Dictionary.com)

I don't think we can yell too much about someone calling something pornography, because what is porn to me might be art to you. It's very subjective. Whether it's offensive or not is what matters.

PS: On a lighter note, going by the dictionary definition, if you think something is porn, you are being aroused by it! So, continuing along those lines, it didn't take much to arouse the few people who complained, did it?

Raaabo


----------



## paul_007 (Aug 22, 2006)

Raaabo said:
			
		

> pornography
> 
> PS: On a lighter note, going by the dictionary definition, if you think something is porn, you are being aroused by it! So, continuing along those lines, it didn't take much to arouse the few people who complained, did it?
> 
> Raaabo


----------



## hbk549 (Aug 22, 2006)

Man there is no reason to fight for the particular topic porn in digit..


----------



## satyamy (Aug 22, 2006)

Their is one rule
"ex Sells Everything"
But one thing is that Digit dont need to do this type of things for their selling


----------



## uttoransen (Aug 29, 2006)

se*y and pr*n are two different things. i hope the readers of digit know this, and also for the admins, please give us more filtered wallpapers, i know it's tough to filter those 2000 walpapers that you are refering, but 5 passing by are not an excuse, i know you can do better than that, stop all that and make it more clean. thanks.


----------



## ruthless (Aug 30, 2006)

Well I get the hint and iam sorry for that post. But i hope that DIGIT wont give such wallpapers in future

Well this is the 2nd part. I have some more questains.

1. Why do SKOAR and Digit DVD contain same games?
Most of the SKOAR readers are ALSO Digit readers. U gus keep on saying about the pains u undergo to download stuff.IS THIS FAIR?

2. Why are ARTICLES reprinted? FOR eg. O2 xda atom review must have come atleast 3 times.Ditto the article on NolanBushnell.

3.Why do you keep on giving MONSTER TRUCK MADNESS with almost every offer?

4.I had posted about fouth annuversary issue. U didn't give the games u promised to give. i saw the ad in the THE WEEK which promised H&d2 and midtown madness 2. But inever got it .Will someone who was working during that time explain it?


----------



## FatBeing (Aug 30, 2006)

1. I've responded to this before - you're looking at it the wrong way round. Digit has many, many more readers than SKOAR! - so _more_ people get to enjoy the games. More importantly, this happens very rarely.

2. Name the issues, otherwise we'll just dismiss this as a rant.

3. Another exaggerated rant. Monster Truck Madness 2 was a subscriber gift, and was given with the fifth anniversary issue. When else have you seen it?

4. This was a mistake, it seems.


----------



## ruthless (Aug 30, 2006)

Thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## freakanomics (Aug 30, 2006)

Lisen pal.....cool down.....
i hope u know wat PORNOGRAPHY is..... if u dont know check it out in a dictionary.....
i have been reading digit....for 5 yrs now....i think its the best u can get....

they have given all the best.....in their mag, cd, dvd.....

i dont think da wallpapers r  explictlly pornographic......if u have any regrts seeing them...sit in ya bedroom and cry.........i will give u MICKEY MOUSE wallpapers

If u need to read Tchnology .....read DIGIT.....if u have regreTs, read ARCHIES COMICS...PAL....GROW UP


----------



## led_shankar (Aug 30, 2006)

^^And when reading archie comix, avoid the summer 'beach' issues


----------



## alltime.homie (Aug 30, 2006)

Nice Speech Raabo !  Someone really needs to grow up and ask himself - "how many times do I see stuff even worse while flipping through TV channels everyday ?"


----------



## ruthless (Aug 30, 2006)

I already said that i am sorry about that post. give me a break guys.


----------



## ruthless (Sep 16, 2006)

I dont Want to start Trouble again. But please do look April 2006 digit and june issue. The O2 Atom Review is the same. I


----------



## koolkapoor (Sep 16, 2006)

led_shankar said:
			
		

> ^^And when reading archie comix, avoid the summer 'beach' issues


 LOL


----------



## crownabhisek (Sep 17, 2006)

ruthless said:
			
		

> I used to be devote reader of digit.Untill now. I will say somethings which may annoy some. The coverstory for a recent issue ws SEX and its impact on children. Agent 001(0) blahed about netnannies . But the wallpaper of anniversory issues contained pornographic wallpapers.maybe digit is bringing porn right into the desktop................................


 
*What *porn porn porn!? Huh!!! It's *nothing*. It has never caused any bad effect on my mind. And i feel bored seing the word "*porn*". This does has effect on those minds which is *already bad*. Don't you think so??? tell tell tell....
Ain't i *speaking right*? I've *75%* of my friends bad, but see i'm like what i was. *Simple and Descent...*

And one think i wanna *insert* in *everyone's* mind,- *East* or *West*, digit is the *best*.

My DeskSite
*www.cybersoftworld.mine.nu [currently offline]


----------



## FatBeing (Sep 17, 2006)

This has now started to go nowhere. 

Thread locked. If someone has something relevant to discuss that hasn't been said before, PM me and I'll re-open it.


----------

